# Crypto Programme für .htpasswd funktionieren bei mir nicht!



## the snake (25. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Ich habe .htpasswd und möchte dort Passwörter eintragen. Ich habe einen Accound bei 1und1 und kann da im Kundencenter selbst passwörter generieren. Jedoch ist es sehr müsahm, jedes mal wenn ein neuer User ein Passwort haben will, sich jedes mal mit dem übersicheren Passwort einzuloggen, durch die ganzen Seiten zu Blättern um ein Passwort zu Generieren. Also hab ich mal ein bisschen rumgegoogelt, und verschiedene Seiten und Programme gefunden, mit denen man die einfach gnerieren kann. Ich bekomme komischerweise mit jedem verschiedenem Tool einen anderen Code für das selbe Passwort. Im gegensatz zu denen auf der 1und1 Seite funktioniert das nicht im .htpasswd. Weiß jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Mai 2004)

Wenn Du PHP hast, kannst Du ganz einfach mit einem eigenen Script die Passwort-Hashes Generieren:


```
<?php
$salt = 11;
$klartextpasswort = "MeinPasswort"
$hash = crypt ( $klartextpasswort ,$salt)
echo $hash;
?>
```

http://www.php.net:


> crypt() verschlüsselt einen String unter Verwendung der Standard-DES-Verschlüsselungs-Methode von Unix. Die zu übergebenden Argumente sind der zu verschlüsselnde String und optional ein 2-Zeichen-Salt-String, der die Schlüsselbasis bildet. Lesen Sie die Man-Pages ihres Unix-Systems für mehr Informationen zu den Crypt-Funktionen.
> 
> Ist kein Salt-Argument angegeben, wird es von PHP nach dem Zufalls-Prinzip erzeugt.
> 
> ...


----------



## the snake (25. Mai 2004)

Danke aber mein Provider hat kein PHP auf dem Server, deshalb geht das nicht :-(


----------

